

A caffeine driven, simplistic approach to benchmarking Node.js code. - vesln
https://github.com/logicalparadox/matcha

======
my8bird
I wrote timeit for this exact reason. It is based on python package.

<https://github.com/my8bird/nodejs-timeit>

------
andrewcooke
how does this compare to <https://github.com/bestiejs/benchmark.js>?

[thanks!]

~~~
logicalparadox
benchmark.js is a much more elaborate benchmarking implementation; primary
with its support for microtiming ($lt ms intervals) and numerous
configuration. it also has support for more javascript environments.

matcha is meant to be a more simplistic approach. less options & readable
async tests make useful for quick experimentation and less involved to get
started. it currently only supports node.js.

it should be noted that matcha doesn't yet have a browser version, but it's on
the roadmap.

